# Windows 8.1 Update problems



## aliens64 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,
I have done a complete re-install of windows 8.1 on a laptop and have managed to download and install most of the updates. However KB4054519 will not install. It keeps saying "We couldn’t complete the updates, Undoing changes, Don’t turn off your computer" I have tried installing this update via windows updates and also by downloading and installing as a stand alone update.
Anybody have any ideas of helps? Thanks. :banghead:


----------



## aliens64 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All, I am having the same problem with update KB3000850 now. Help needed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try these suggestions: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...1/0d7bc07d-0b14-4d53-b20b-8c92d502ef8c?auth=1


----------



## aliens64 (Sep 10, 2008)

Many thanks for your help. I have tried some of these but I will start again at item 1 and work through the list over the next day or so. I will post my results.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Start a Command Prompt as Admin
Type each of these commands and press enter after each one. Then restart your computer and try Windows Update again. 

*sc config bits start=auto*
*sc config cryptsvc =auto*
*sc config trustedinstaller =auto 
*
*sc config weauserv=auto*


----------



## aliens64 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, I tried this and rebooted the laptop into a clean boot state. Tried just to install one of the updates, it seemed to install but when I restarted the laptop to complete, once again I got the error message "we couldn't complete the updates, undoing changes"


----------

